# 457 visa July 2013 processing time



## Raghav85 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was just looking for some info around the processing time for 457 applications lodged post 1st July 2013 changes.

I had my application went in at 5th July and haven't heard other than "Application being processed further" message. Did my medics on 4th July and heard they have sent around 10th July.

If anyone who had applied 457 in the month of July 2013 and have witnessed the application moving, please share us some info.

Thanks.

BR,
Raghav


----------



## stuartb (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Raghav,

They recevied my application in 28/06/2013 and havnt got any updated since 9/7/2013 after the x-ray screening. My visa lawyer just informed me that there were a lot of application went in before 1st july and will be some delay for the visa processing time. Have you got any update recently? 

Waiting is the most annoying thing 


Here is my application status :
Application Status
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - XXX 
28/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
28/06/2013 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details 

Person 1 
09/07/2013 Health requirements finalised Message
09/07/2013 Further medical results received Message

Person 2 
09/07/2013 Health requirements finalised Message
09/07/2013 Further medical results received Message


----------



## researchboy99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Stuartb,

My application was lodged last June 28 as well and the medicals for my family were finalized last July 22. We have the same status and still waiting for the visa grant.

Hope to receive our visa grant ASAP.


----------



## parimoo.a (Sep 5, 2013)

Raghav85 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was just looking for some info around the processing time for 457 applications lodged post 1st July 2013 changes.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have applied for 457 visa on 28th June, however i am yet to receive my visa too... There has been influx of lot of applications in end week of June, 2013 due to change in rules and hence the delay. I now understand that DIAC meanwhile sent inquiries to employers also regarding future requirements of 457 visas. Till the moment employer doesn't submit the details to DIAC, applications will not be processed... So at-least expect 4 months of processing in present scenario...


----------



## Liz86 (Nov 21, 2013)

parimoo.a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 457 visa on 28th June, however i am yet to receive my visa too... There has been influx of lot of applications in end week of June, 2013 due to change in rules and hence the delay. I now understand that DIAC meanwhile sent inquiries to employers also regarding future requirements of 457 visas. Till the moment employer doesn't submit the details to DIAC, applications will not be processed... So at-least expect 4 months of processing in present scenario...


Hi guys,

I am an Indian in Dubai and waiting for my AU 457 visa applied in October last week. My immigration lawyer says it will take 6 weeks, however I am really worried as this is not what I read in forums. Also, I need to plan my resignation etc. Have you guys got yours and how long did it take? Thanks for your help :smile:


----------



## Harshv (Mar 4, 2014)

I already have a 457 and I applied in Sept 2013 and got it approved in 25 days. It all happened using immigration laywer.

But my current concern is now that I have a 457 which is sponsored by a Indian company .i.e. based in India and I back in India with a valid 457 until Dec 2017. 

I am planning to work in AU so need advice. Please suggest


----------



## iyyappan (Mar 6, 2014)

*457 jan 2014*

any of my friends reply,i applied 457 visa n jan2014 not yet recieved any message from them,


----------



## Stobsy (Mar 26, 2014)

*457*

Hi All,

We also applied for a 457 just after Christmas and are still waiting, have heard there are delays but was just wondering whether anyone had had a 457 visa approved this year and how long it took?

Thanks!


----------



## iyyappan (Mar 6, 2014)

HI Raghav have u got the visa and how long it takes pls do reply.

Thanks.

BR,
iyyappan


----------



## misscher (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all
Im new to this forum..
I have lodged my online offshore sponsored 457 visa at the start of march 2104, for myself my partner and my dependant. All documents submitted that where relevant to us. Case officer allocated and Medicals and police check where requested and the details of same where submitted on the 19th and 22nd. 
We are still waiting on any correspondence, it just says processing on my account.
Can anyone please give me an estimated time frame for the visa to be granted?
I am a mental health nurse and my employer is asking when I will be commencing my employment. We are also from a low risk country?

Thanks guys


----------



## mangovineyard040404 (Mar 15, 2014)

Applied for 457 on 4th April 2014. Medicals completed from home country on 12th April. Case officer allotted on 14th April. Received Visa on 16th April. (Please note that employer had applied for priority processing on the visa).


----------



## misscher (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you for your timeline yudhajeet. 
Congrats on the quick processing time of your visa.
Can I ask, was it just yourself that had applied, and did your employer apply for you or did you submit the application yourself?
Where did you apply?


----------



## mangovineyard040404 (Mar 15, 2014)

misscher said:


> Thank you for your timeline yudhajeet.
> Congrats on the quick processing time of your visa.
> Can I ask, was it just yourself that had applied, and did your employer apply for you or did you submit the application yourself?
> Where did you apply?


Misscher, 
My employer had applied for me through the firm's lawyers. I had to validate the forms and provide necessary documentation to the lawyers. Also, please note that I had previously traveled to Australia twice on business visas. 

Let me know for anything else.


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Applied through a migration agent here in Singapore.. 
Lodged 457 application for me and wife on 03/Apr/2014, Medical check on 09/Apr, Case officer assigned on 10/Apr and Visa granted on 29/Apr.

(Delayed the grant of Visa, as I took many days to shortlist the Medical Insurance which was mandatory requirement by officer on 10/Apr)


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

You are lucky to get it soon. I applied 457 on Oct 2015, still waiting. Did the medical too.

How long does it take to approve the nomination? Can my imgration agent ask about the nomination approval status? Appreciate help.

Thank you.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

nish321 said:


> You are lucky to get it soon. I applied 457 on Oct 2015, still waiting. Did the medical too.
> 
> How long does it take to approve the nomination? Can my imgration agent ask about the nomination approval status? Appreciate help.
> 
> Thank you.


You are from siri lanka ,wait for 5 to 6 month.its normal.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

My employer applied for nomination on 18/9/15 & it was approved on 4/11/15 so its taking a while, now still waiting for my application to be processed.


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Hamaz77,

Does 5/6 months include nomination approval?

Thank you


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

For you its less than 2 months. I am waiting more than 2 months for nomination approval. Is it normal?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Hi Hamaz77,
> 
> Does 5/6 months include nomination approval?
> 
> Thank you


NO dear,its from the date of Visa Lodgement date.since you are from a high risk country.
Some people can get their grant in less then this time but mostly it takes 4 to 6 months.
Best of Luck for you,I wish you may get your Grant within minimum time.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

any update for 457 applicants????


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Nothing


the grant rate seems to be slowed down


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> the grant rate seems to be slowed down


I was asked by CO to submit the form 1221 for dependents on 4th january. I submitted that on 5th jan. Same day my employer filed request for priority processing for my application..
Been 2 day, no update..
Hoping to have some good update tomorrow morning


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*form 1221*



sajidHussain said:


> I was asked by CO to submit the form 1221 for dependents on 4th january. I submitted that on 5th jan. Same day my employer filed request for priority processing for my application..
> Been 2 day, no update..
> Hoping to have some good update tomorrow morning


I also have dependents, what is form 1221?


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> I also have dependents, what is form 1221?


Its personal particulars form. you can download it from here : https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

*457 visa*

It is so annoying . It has been 2 month today not even single reply from immigration. .still waiting on buisness approval and nomination.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> It is so annoying . It has been 2 month today not even single reply from immigration. .still waiting on buisness approval and nomination.


What is your timeline?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Sbs applied on 7 nov 2015
Nomination and visa applied 14 nov
Submitted all the documents 20 nov
Medical nov 26
Co assigned ??????
Nothing so far...


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Sbs applied on 7 nov 2015
> Nomination and visa applied 14 nov
> Submitted all the documents 20 nov
> Medical nov 26
> ...


Looks like the grant time is slow for everyone. Loged on 19th nov. Still waiting..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sajidHussain said:


> Looks like the grant time is slow for everyone. Loged on 19th nov. Still waiting..


DIBP is experiencing lots of fraud cases for 457 so they are cautious and going slow. Today DIBP cautioned everyone against 457 fraud on their FB page with complete case study.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> DIBP is experiencing lots of fraud cases for 457 so they are cautious and going slow. Today DIBP cautioned everyone against 457 fraud on their FB page with complete case study.


You arr right. This is the reason.

my company is the established business and didnt asked even a single penny for all the process thats in progres.. which includes migration agents fee, nomonation fee, visa fee for me and my dependent. They asked nothing


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

sajidHussain said:


> You arr right. This is the reason.
> 
> my company is the established business and didnt asked even a single penny for all the process thats in progres.. which includes migration agents fee, nomonation fee, visa fee for me and my dependent. They asked nothing


You are lucky, my company didn't pay for my application or an agent, but they haven't asked me for money.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

sajidHussain said:


> You arr right. This is the reason.
> 
> my company is the established business and didnt asked even a single penny for all the process thats in progres.. which includes migration agents fee, nomonation fee, visa fee for me and my dependent. They asked nothing


Do you mind me asking which profession ypu are working in?


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Do you mind me asking which profession ypu are working in?


Software insudtry


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

The policy must/wil be changed in July 2016 for all visas specially 457.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pleased to say my visa has been approved today 12 weeks after my employer nomination was approved,( 19 weeks after initial application)


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

*Query Regarding Australia 457 Dependent Visa*

Hi , 

We have applied 457 dependent Visa and the application was filled on 30 Nov 2015.The medicals were also immediately completed.however , we still dint receive any response back from Australia on the VISA and on checking the status through IMMI site , it says "Application Received".
Also , few of the people who has applied the same 457 dependent have got already got the Visa.
Could anyone please advice me what might be really happening here and when can i expect the Visa.

Thanks, 
Priya


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

*Query Regarding Australia 457 Dependent Visa*



Garry884u said:


> Sbs applied on 7 nov 2015
> Nomination and visa applied 14 nov
> Submitted all the documents 20 nov
> Medical nov 26
> ...



Hi Garry , 

Any update on your dependent visa. Even we have fillled the dependent visa on 30th Nov and still dint not get any updates from immigration.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

priyasub said:


> Hi Garry ,
> 
> Any update on your dependent visa. Even we have fillled the dependent visa on 30th Nov and still dint not get any updates from immigration.:confused2::confused2:


nothing so far my case officer requested more information for my nomination and buisness sponsor on 11 jan. Another case officer requested insurance for my visa application 13 jan. Everything submitted on 3 feb and Its been 3 week already no update, still my application status is application in progress . My migration agent sent them today regarding process of buisness sponsor and nomination.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/202585-457-visa-processing-time-33.html follow up this forum for 456 visa process


----------

